# demasoni and yellow lab



## bobbo268 (Jul 5, 2013)

My friend knew I was originally planning on a demasoni and yellow lab tank and a couple days ago to be a nice guy he bought me one of each.... the demasoni is keeping the lab up behind the heater... will getting 2 more labs help them out or does the demasoni need to go? Its only a 29 gallon so I cant put 10 or more demasonis... sometimes friends do more harm than good.

my ultimate goal is blue and yellow fish that I can buy locally, so ps soulsi are out of the question


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

demasoni need at least group of 10 to establish pecking order. yellow labs Should be fine long as you have enough in demasoni and labs. However a 29 gallon tank is way too small


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

A breeding group of labs has a fair chance of working out long term in that tank, but they're the only malawi cichlid I'm familiar with that I would attempt. You may want to separate them until you can get the demasoni to it's new home.


----------



## bobbo268 (Jul 5, 2013)

Are the electric blues as they are called at most pet stores tame enough to have 1 with a few yellow labs?


----------



## Merc Dr. (Jul 20, 2013)

I've got a 90gal Malawi mix tank. One each of multiple species (currently 11 fish and adding more) including a lab and a demanosi. They all play "tag", but none claim dominance. One fish may go after another, but then someone else goes after him. I think the big trick is having a lot of hiding places, and as always, crowding the tank is better so it's not a 1 on 1 situation. To answer your question more directly, my lab and Demon get along fairly well.


----------



## bobbo268 (Jul 5, 2013)

Do you have an all male tank or mixed sex?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

bobbo268 said:


> will getting 2 more labs help them out or does the demasoni need to go?


A single demasoni with a group of yellow labs should work. The mistake was adding singles of each, forcing the demasoni to become dominant to whatever is in the tank with it.
So to answer the question, yes, I would add a few more labs and observe.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is the electric blue a maingano/johannii or is it a fryeri?

You could have 1 with a few yellow labs (not in a 29G...but if you had a 75G or larger) but it will crossbreed with them.


----------



## bobbo268 (Jul 5, 2013)

So for fish that are generally 4 inches as adults like labs, is 3 the max number for a 29gal? Or is that still pushing it?


----------



## bobbo268 (Jul 5, 2013)

GTZ said:


> bobbo268 said:
> 
> 
> > will getting 2 more labs help them out or does the demasoni need to go?
> ...


But why the demasoni and not the lab? Are the demasonis much more aggressive than most?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

bobbo268 said:


> So for fish that are generally 4 inches as adults like labs, is 3 the max number for a 29gal? Or is that still pushing it?


You have to also take into account the agression of the fish. Personally I would not keep mbuna in a 29G but some experienced fishkeepers have had success with labs, saulosi or small, peaceful peacocks in such a tank. My labs are more than 4 inches, the advantage of labs is they are peaceful and tolerant as mbuna go.


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

On another note, if you're in Chicago you should have no trouble finding saulosi. The Greater Chicago Cichlid Association members should be able to help you locate whatever you want.


----------



## bobbo268 (Jul 5, 2013)

AlphaWild said:


> On another note, if you're in Chicago you should have no trouble finding saulosi. The Greater Chicago Cichlid Association members should be able to help you locate whatever you want.


I'm about an hour north of the city, but i didn't think of that... good call!!

Just a question for curiosity... If demasoni can only be sexed (at least with better accuracy) by venting, when people say throw 1 male in with 12 females or ratios of that nature, do you just have to buy a ton and vent them when they get old enough and big enough? Or do you just get them sexed before you buy them? I'm new to this and I'm trying to learn without sounding like a 12 year old....


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Most overstock initially and remove as they mature.


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

It's often assumed that when you get one showing signs of being ostracized (hiding at the top, behind heaters, beat up, etc.) that it is likely your subdominant male(s) not being tolerated. So you remove as needed until the number of males is being tolerated.


----------



## bobbo268 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks. And another curiosity question, why is the heater the place of choice to hide, when there is generally many more and better hiding places? Does the heater put off enough heat for them to notice or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If the heater is near the top of the tank, that is usually where they will hide as the more agressive fish is trying to force the harassed fish out of the tank.


----------



## bobbo268 (Jul 5, 2013)

well i was able to trade a friend my demasoni for a (what we believe to be a female) kenyi. So right now, i have a (possibly female) lab, (unknown sex) gold mbuna, and (possibly female, still blue) kenyi. All are approximately 1.5" and living together beautifully, all getting along, and no territory squabbles after almost a week.......... yet.

Although this is ok now, am I going to be in for a rude awakening in a year or so? I have 3 blood fin tetras as well that school together (used to cycle the tank, which is now complete) and they seem to be left alone as well, though i don't really mind if the cichlids eat them whenever. Just wondering what the future of my family of 3 has in store as time goes on....


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Post a pic of your gold mbuna in the Unidentified forum for an ID. Hope it's not an auratus...yellow horizontal stripes?

Yes, I'd say with the kenyi and possible auratus in the tank you are in for a rude awakening...maybe in a month or two if they are already 1.5".


----------



## bobbo268 (Jul 5, 2013)

alright, i posted in the other forum. Heres the post and pictures of my 3 cichldren haha, tried a play on words, kinda worked.

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=268129


----------

